# I bought some annuals today. Not that I wanted to.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 23, 2017)

Every year I go through the same thing. People get garden fever and buy there annuals and veggie plants way to soon. In my area in New Jersey the last frost date is May 15th if you are lucky. If I wait for the proper time there is nothing left, or a very poor selection of stressed out plants. So I am forced to buy early. I planted my hanging baskets today. I think they will do better than trying to keep them in good shape in those little containers. I guess I'll have to haul them into the garage every night until the danger of frost is over. The plants in the photo are Calibrachoa and they bloom like crazy. The deer love them but since they are in baskets now I can easily spray them for deer. I use Liquid Fence,deer and rabbit repellent. It doesn't harm the animals but it smells from here to high heaven. Even I don't want to go near them.Happy gardening everyone.


----------



## Raven (Apr 23, 2017)

Very pretty flowers Ruth.
I always bought annuals too early and kept them in the garage until risk of frost was over.

This year I will be moving before it's time to plant so instead of annuals I will get a couple
of planters already started for my new home and have them on my small deck.

Within a few weeks I will be leaving my three bedroom home and large yard for a brand new 
mini-home.  It will have much less space but also less housework and I'll be just a few hundred
yards from my son's home.
I'm sure it won't take long for me to feel at home there.
Thanks for the picture of the Calibrachoa, they look like small petunias.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 23, 2017)

Raven said:


> Very pretty flowers Ruth.
> I always bought annuals too early and kept them in the garage until risk of frost was over.
> 
> This year I will be moving before it's time to plant so instead of annuals I will get a couple
> ...


 Good luck in your new home Raven, lucky you to have your son nearby and  still have your own private mini home. Exactly what I would like should I out live the hubby.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2017)

I planted a 6 pack of pansies today in the planter along my deck railing. If we're scheduled for a frost, I'll throw a long bath towel over them and bring in my 2 Boston ferns. Even though they are on stands on the deck, I left the hangar part on so I can grab them easily .  

No hanging plants yet. I'm so hungry for some color!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty flowers Ruth, I visited my local nursery recently to buy some grass seed and all the flowers there were wonderful, but I didn't buy any.  Hope you enjoy your new home Raven, nice that you'll be near your son.  Pansies are nice Rose, I love the colors too!


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 30, 2017)

They're beautiful Ruth...such vibrant color.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you SeaBreeze, Raven, and Anomaly, We have a yellow house so I thought they would show up nicely. Headed out to the garden now. Putting down some more cut grass for mulch and put in the tomato plants. Just so tired of trying to keep them alive in and out of the garage. I'll put a tomato cage around each one and I have pieces of clear plastic drop cloths,should the weather get really cold I'll just use a clothespin to clip the plastic around the cage and take them off during the day. At least they will be in the ground. I noticed yesterday my onions are up as well as the cabbage. Progress is being made.


----------

